# GCC Military videos and images thread



## Al Bhatti

I tried to find if there was an existing thread for GCC military related videos and images, but could but could not find one.

Mods if there is a thread please mearge it with it.

*UAE *

*Night time demonstration*












*The Oath*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

i will try to add some more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

UAE Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Kuwaiti Air Force*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Qatar Emiri Air Force*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/114007-royal-bahrain-airforce.html


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Jordanian Special Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Saudi counter-terrorism unit*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Actually all of these pictures are not of the special forces I am afraid. These guys belong to the ministry of interior counter-terrorism unit. These guys are the special forces:














This their gear:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Actually all of these pictures are not of the special forces I am afraid. These guys belong to the ministry of interior counter-terrorism unit. These guys are the special forces:














This their gear:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Arabs are only taught about technology they lack Leadership and Skill( Hence how they lost the Arab-Israeli wars). Tribal cultural also plays apart, GCC Military is noting more then a bunch of Paper Tigers that have fancy Toys, Egypt has the best Arab Army that could run rings around the Saudis.


----------



## silko

NeutralCitizen said:


> Arabs are only taught about technology they lack Leadership and Skill( Hence how they lost the Arab-Israeli wars). Tribal cultural also plays apart, GCC Military is noting more then a bunch of Paper Tigers that have fancy Toys, Egypt has the best Arab Army that could run rings around the Saudis.



not really, you only have fighting experience and a bigger army. RSAF have experience and their navy is more modern than Egypts. the only dissadvantage they would have is the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

silko said:


> not really, you only have fighting experience and a bigger army. RSAF have experience and their navy is more modern than Egypts. the only dissadvantage they would have is the army.



The Saudis Performed terrible when they were fighting the Yemeni houthis, they had to call in Airstrikes it revealed many of the weaknesses in the SA Army, Egypt has the better Army, The RSAF and Egyptian Air force in terms of performance Egypt is slightly ahead the Saudi's have the better Fighters but thats it, as for the the navy it's 50/50, if Egypt has all the weapons Saudi did they would be the strongest Arab Military, even on par with Turkey.


----------



## Super Falcon

well yes they have better toys and well equiped both in technology but what they lack dieing for the nation and also to become shaheed which they lack im not saying that all of them lack jazba but yes they lack it alot too loose in war if you have willl strong will to kill enemy for country or get job done for country no matter what the cost is that they dont have well hope if they had it we never seen israel but im not saying they are not good but they should not keep their focus only on latest toys and tech but also give jawans the jazba and will to do something for country


----------



## NeutralCitizen

GCC needs to improve on their quality of soldiers.


----------



## silko

NeutralCitizen said:


> The Saudis Performed terrible when they were fighting the Yemeni houthis, they had to call in Airstrikes it revealed many of the weaknesses in the SA Army, Egypt has the better Army, The RSAF and Egyptian Air force in terms of performance Egypt is slightly ahead the Saudi's have the better Fighters but thats it, as for the the navy it's 50/50, if Egypt has all the weapons Saudi did they would be the strongest Arab Military, even on par with Turkey.



yes that is what i mean... i know for sure that the Egyptian army is way much better skilled than the Saudi army. naval vise i dont know... Saudi has a better technological Navy but i havent seen it in action. the Egyptian Navy has probably seen some during the wars fought against Israel. 

air force vise Saudi has a better one, no doubt. they have F-15's pure dogfighting aircrafts. your F-16's are more or less heavily downgraded with Israel in mind. 

they have bombers and F-15's to back them up.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

silko said:


> yes that is what i mean... i know for sure that the Egyptian army is way much better skilled than the Saudi army. naval vise i dont know... Saudi has a better technological Navy but i havent seen it in action. the Egyptian Navy has probably seen some during the wars fought against Israel.
> 
> air force vise Saudi has a better one, no doubt. they have F-15's pure dogfighting aircrafts. your F-16's are more or less heavily downgraded with Israel in mind.
> 
> they have bombers and F-15's to back them up.



This is why Egypt is working with Turkey in a new strategic relationship, if Egypt Becomes a successful Democracy it will become a True leader of the Arab world, Egypt also needs to look East toward China and Russia for Military. egypts $ 10 billion vs Saudi's $ 41 Billion. imagine if Egypt had that kind of budget


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> The Saudis Performed terrible when they were fighting the Yemeni houthis, they had to call in Airstrikes it revealed many of the weaknesses in the SA Army, Egypt has the better Army, The RSAF and Egyptian Air force in terms of performance Egypt is slightly ahead the Saudi's have the better Fighters but thats it, as for the the navy it's 50/50, if Egypt has all the weapons Saudi did they would be the strongest Arab Military, even on par with Turkey.




Okay let me give it to you in a nut shell:

1-Air-Force: Our airforce is by far the best one of all the other branches of the military they have experience superior training and the biggest budget of the rest of the branches and not without reason. in any fight in KSA due to how the big the country in and how the cities are so far spread apart all fighting in such an area is settled in the air. That is why Saddam's tactics in the Iraq-Iran war did not work in Arabia but worked in Iran-Iraq border.

2-The Army: The army has been for a long time where people who can not get a job anywhere due to bad marks in school or trouble makers, The army simply absorbed all these types of people so naturally it is not going to have the brightest people around however lately a paradigm shift happened in the Army that surprised everyone, their standards got extremely high since 2008. Also not to forget the army has an extremely powerful branch which is the Saeqah (Lightning troops) These guys are the better trained better equipped of all the rest of the army and they consist of about one third of the total army numbers.

3-The Navy: The navy only started to get attention lately since the beginning of about the year 2000 and it is the branch that will receive the most attention as KSA prepares to expand its power projection capability. The navy always had high standards of enlisting its officers are multi-lingual individuals and are extremely highly trained. Soon as the Navy plans to bring destroyers and build its own frigates the navy will change 180 degrees what it lacks is submarines something they have been training individuals on since 1990s but we are yet to see any. Also the Navy has the (Human Frogs) brigade a special forces that most Saudis see as legendary and not without reason since each (Human frog) goes on a world training tour from China to Russia to Indonesia to France and so on.

4-Air-Defense: The US refusal to train Saudi Individuals on Air-Defense promoted King Andullah to build the King Abdullah college of Air-Defense where the trainers where Russian and Chinese individuals and the recent plans to purchase the S-400 system promoted the Americans to finally give in and realize where they stand and who do they stand in front we are yet to see what will KSA go for as it has the option to either upgrade existing Patriot system to the Block 3 standard or keep the existing one and incorporate it with the the Russian S-400 (While we are pushing hard for the S-400 the Russians only want to sell the S-300 complicating the plan we had for such a long time) 

5-Saudi Arabian National Guard (SANG): The SANG has always been the force responsible to keep the Al-Sauds in power and was a counter weight to the Army and thus controlled by the other branch of the Family. However recently the SANG had a job change from being mainly a defensive force it is looking to incorporate Tanks, Ships and fighter jets and equip it with Eastern Equipment and put it in charge of Complete defense leaving the Army free for the future for power projection the recent all Russian deal is aimed at the SANG and rumor has it the SANG is looking into acquiring some Su-35 or Su-37s in the future but time will till.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> Okay let me give it to you in a nut shell:
> 
> 1-Air-Force: Our airforce is by far the best one of all the other branches of the military they have experience superior training and the biggest budget of the rest of the branches and not without reason. in any fight in KSA due to how the big the country in and how the cities are so far spread apart all fighting in such an area is settled in the air. That is why Saddam's tactics in the Iraq-Iran war did not work in Arabia but worked in Iran-Iraq border.
> 
> 2-The Army: The army has been for a long time where people who can not get a job anywhere due to bad marks in school or trouble makers, The army simply absorbed all these types of people so naturally it is not going to have the brightest people around however lately a paradigm shift happened in the Army that surprised everyone, their standards got extremely high since 2008. Also not to forget the army has an extremely powerful branch which is the Saeqah (Lightning troops) These guys are the better trained better equipped of all the rest of the army and they consist of about one third of the total army numbers.
> 
> 3-The Navy: The navy only started to get attention lately since the beginning of about the year 2000 and it is the branch that will receive the most attention as KSA prepares to expand its power projection capability. The navy always had high standards of enlisting its officers are multi-lingual individuals and are extremely highly trained. Soon as the Navy plans to bring destroyers and build its own frigates the navy will change 180 degrees what it lacks is submarines something they have been training individuals on since 1990s but we are yet to see any. Also the Navy has the (Human Frogs) brigade a special forces that most Saudis see as legendary and not without reason since each (Human frog) goes on a world training tour from China to Russia to Indonesia to France and so on.
> 
> 4-Air-Defense: The US refusal to train Saudi Individuals on Air-Defense promoted King Andullah to build the King Abdullah college of Air-Defense where the trainers where Russian and Chinese individuals and the recent plans to purchase the S-400 system promoted the Americans to finally give in and realize where they stand and who do they stand in front we are yet to see what will KSA go for as it has the option to either upgrade existing Patriot system to the Block 3 standard or keep the existing one and incorporate it with the the Russian S-400 (While we are pushing hard for the S-400 the Russians only want to sell the S-300 complicating the plan we had for such a long time)
> 
> 5-Saudi Arabian National Guard (SANG): The SANG has always been the force responsible to keep the Al-Sauds in power and was a counter weight to the Army and thus controlled by the other branch of the Family. However recently the SANG had a job change from being mainly a defensive force it is looking to incorporate Tanks, Ships and fighter jets and equip it with Eastern Equipment and put it in charge of Complete defense leaving the Army free for the future for power projection the recent all Russian deal is aimed at the SANG and rumor has it the SANG is looking into acquiring some Su-35 or Su-37s in the future but time will till.



You remind of when of Egypt when Nasser intervened in Yemen it was failure, Mosa no doubt Saudi Military has improved since gulf war but, Egypt is in a league of it's own Simple fact Egypt is the strongest Arab Army, Egyptian Air force is better trained then Saudis you heard I would rather have a good pilot and a average Plane then a bad pilot and expensive Plane . Egyptian Navy better experienced and trained Saudis better equipment? Mind I remind you Egypt also fought Saddam in GCC . Egypt NOT the GCC will again lead the Arab World.


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> You remind of when of Egypt when Nasser intervened in Yemen it was failure, Mosa no doubt Saudi Military has improved since gulf war but, Egypt is in a league of it's own Simple fact Egypt is the strongest Arab Army, Egyptian Air force is better trained then Saudis you heard I would rather have a good pilot and a average Plane then a bad pilot and expensive Plane . Egyptian Navy better experienced and trained Saudis better equipment? Mind I remind you Egypt also fought Saddam in GCC . Egypt NOT the GCC will again lead the Arab World.



No DOUBT that Egypt is stronger than the GCC also better trained not a single doubt in my mind about it. I am not the type of person going on "WE ARE THE BEST HERP DERP". Egypt has the most potential I agree with you. But I disagree that you say Saudi pilots are bad and whatever I am sure you read the "Paper tiger minus the tiger" blog which I saw was pure comedy because he does not know half of what he is talking about but google brings him up so people tend to read that. About Maintenance we already have full squadrons that are fully "Saudized" sure when the quick change happened there was some problems but it was taken care of since then. In fact Saudi military schools is a destination now for Arab countries to enlist their students in. And just a couple of months ago there was news of Helicopter training schools are made up entirely of Saudi trainers and teachers so in time all this hard work will come into effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> No DOUBT that Egypt is stronger than the GCC also better trained not a single doubt in my mind about it. I am not the type of person going on "WE ARE THE BEST HERP DERP". Egypt has the most potential I agree with you. But I disagree that you say Saudi pilots are bad and whatever I am sure you read the "Paper tiger minus the tiger" blog which I saw was pure comedy because he does not know half of what he is talking about but google brings him up so people tend to read that. About Maintenance we already have full squadrons that are fully "Saudized" sure when the quick change happened there was some problems but it was taken care of since then. In fact Saudi military schools is a destination now for Arab countries to enlist their students in. And just a couple of months ago there was news of Helicopter training schools are made up entirely of Saudi trainers and teachers so in time all this hard work will come into effect.



I never said Saudi pilots were bad however I said Egypt pilots are better experienced and trained.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Royal Saudi Air Force*(the best)


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Zabaniyah

The Saudis sure have nice toys...


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*UAE Air Force*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silko

mosa, can you tell us some facts about Oman? i never really hear that much about that country... isn't it a GCC member? 

how is the system there how good is their Armed force, and how are they doing. since they have Yemen as their neighbour a war torn country?!

and do you know how the Arabs at UAE, Bahrain, Qatar, Yemen, Oman, Morocco, Algeria so on looks at Israel? do they have good relations, did they participate in the wars against Israel in the past?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Oman Air Force*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

silko said:


> mosa, can you tell us some facts about Oman? i never really hear that much about that country... isn't it a GCC member?
> 
> how is the system there how good is their Armed force, and how are they doing. since they have Yemen as their neighbour a war torn country?!
> 
> and do you know how the Arabs at UAE, Bahrain, Qatar, Yemen, Oman, Morocco, Algeria so on looks at Israel? do they have good relations, did they participate in the wars against Israel in the past?



Oman is the poorer of all the GCC countries it has no Oil or Gas and it mainly survives on other GCC countries investments. Its Armed forces and special forces especially is pretty good not as high tech as the rest but they can hold their own for some time.

And about your second question...It really is no surprise that you would think this way with the propaganda of this site that you even question such a thing. Not a single person in the entire Arab world even says "Israel" or he will get odd looks of disdain you do not say that abhorred name even you say "Occupied Palestine" and "Zionist Invaders" I guess that should give you an idea on how the people look at "Occupied Palestine"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silko

Mosamania said:


> Oman is the poorer of all the GCC countries it has no Oil or Gas and it mainly survives on other GCC countries investments. Its Armed forces and special forces especially is pretty good not as high tech as the rest but they can hold their own for some time.
> 
> And about your second question...It really is no surprise that you would think this way with the propaganda of this site that you even question such a thing. Not a single person in the entire Arab world even says "Israel" or he will get odd looks of disdain you do not say that abhorred name even you say "Occupied Palestine" and "Zionist Invaders" I guess that should give you an idea on how the people look at "Occupied Palestine"



thanks... why is Oman a part of GCC then? isn't it a league for countries that develop and can help eachother?

thanks about the Israel question, i wondered since those countries dont make statements about that problem.

and what about the Yemen, Saudi and Oman border? how is that... since Yemen probably is the most unstable Arab country. and Oman one of the most stable... 

how is the system there?

thanks!


----------



## Mosamania

silko said:


> thanks... why is Oman a part of GCC then? isn't it a league for countries that develop and can help eachother?
> 
> thanks about the Israel question, i wondered since those countries dont make statements about that problem.
> 
> and what about the Yemen, Saudi and Oman border? how is that... since Yemen probably is the most unstable Arab country. and Oman one of the most stable...
> 
> how is the system there?
> 
> thanks!



Sultan Qaboos of Oman killed his father and came to the throne that should give you an idea of the system of governance there. Yemen although a headache but there is somewhat of an "Unwritten agreement" that Yemenis if they do succeed in entering the countries they won't be deported unless they start making trouble. Sometimes you wonder if there is more Yemenis in KSA than in Yemen and generally police and citizens treat them as country men.

And yeah Oman is being helped economically to stand on its own feet and create an industry of its own thing however due to its bad luck however whenever it chooses an industry to specialize in companies from KSA and UAE already have started projects bigger and better in that domain.


----------



## Kambojaric

Is the GCC a military union or economic or both? I suppose the combined power of the GCC armed forces could be considered quite significant. Around 500 000 active soldiers if i am not mistaken.


----------



## Mosamania

Bamxa said:


> Is the GCC a military union or economic or both? I suppose the combined power of the GCC armed forces could be considered quite significant. Around 500 000 active soldiers if i am not mistaken.



Yeah it is a Military and Economic Union it is a union similar to the EU and NATO combined sort to speak and yeah just about 500,000 soldiers.


----------



## silko

i read that Yemen will be a member of GCC, why would they be a member when they have almost zero economical capability and the country is unstable and almost a failed state?

what does Jordan have that keeps their economy, oil?

Morocco doesn't have any of that as far as i know...


----------



## Mosamania

Lets put some numbers down first shall we let's see what the GCC collectively has military wise:

M1 Tanks: 591.
Leopard 2 Tanks:306.
Patton Tanks:827.
AMX-30 Tanks:409.
LeClerc Tanks:488.
OF-40 Tanks: 36.
M-84 Tanks: 150.
Challenger 2 Tanks: 42.
Challenger 1 Tanks: 432.
Chieftain and Centurion tanks: 567.

So total MBT in service is: 3848 Tanks.

Now for IFVs I will simply put up total number if you guys don't mind: 4733 IFVs.

APCs: 7226 Armored Personnel Carriers.

Artillery: 3649 Artillery guns.

I think it is enough for Land forces lets move to Air Force.

F-15s: 180-200
F-18s: 39.
F-16s: 201.
Mirages (Of all types) : 131.
Tornadoes: 111.
Jaguars: 18.
F-5s: 176.
EuroFighter Typhoon: 72.

Total Fighter aircrafts: 948 Fighter aircrafts in service.

Total Aircrafts including helicopters Fighters transports etc = 2277 Aircrafts.

I will let you guys search the navy yourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

silko said:


> i read that Yemen will be a member of GCC, why would they be a member when they have almost zero economical capability and the country is unstable and almost a failed state?
> 
> what does Jordan have that keeps their economy, oil?
> 
> Morocco doesn't have any of that as far as i know...



Yemen is an observer state the current protests and its fragile state and weak economy makes it hard to incorporate into the union because it will exert a hige strain on the existing countries economies. On the other hand Jordan has picked itself up and have been asking to be a member of the union for the past 15 years right now we have pumped close to 5 Billion dollars into Jordan to improve its economy so it won't exert a strain when it joins officially is military branch however is already a member since last year with unification of its terminology and a member of the annual military exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Mosamania said:


> Lets put some numbers down first shall we let's see what the GCC collectively has military wise:
> 
> M1 Tanks: 591.
> Leopard 2 Tanks:306.
> Patton Tanks:827.
> AMX-30 Tanks:409.
> LeClerc Tanks:488.
> OF-40 Tanks: 36.
> M-84 Tanks: 150.
> Challenger 2 Tanks: 42.
> Challenger 1 Tanks: 432.
> Chieftain and Centurion tanks: 567.
> 
> So total MBT in service is: 3848 Tanks.
> 
> Now for IFVs I will simply put up total number if you guys don't mind: 4733 IFVs.
> 
> APCs: 7226 Armored Personnel Carriers.
> 
> Artillery: 3649 Artillery guns.
> 
> I think it is enough for Land forces lets move to Air Force.
> 
> F-15s: 180-200
> F-18s: 39.
> F-16s: 201.
> Mirages (Of all types) : 131.
> Tornadoes: 111.
> Jaguars: 18.
> F-5s: 176.
> EuroFighter Typhoon: 72.
> 
> Total Fighter aircrafts: 948 Fighter aircrafts in service.
> 
> Total Aircrafts including helicopters Fighters transports etc = 2277 Aircrafts.
> 
> I will let you guys search the navy yourselves.



Wow, such a mighty force, i can't imagine any neighboring country that rivals these numbers and the technological superiority of the GCC's, war preparations or what??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Morocco's ruling family is very close to the Saudi ruling family this is the main reason for them to join the GCC.

---------- Post added at 01:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




Desert Fox said:


> Wow, such a mighty force, i can't imagine any neighboring country that rivals these numbers and the technological superiority of the GCC's, war preparations or what??



Wise men in times of peace prepare for war. We failed to prepare in 91 and learned our lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Desert Fox said:


> Wow, such a mighty force, i can't imagine any neighboring country that rivals these numbers and the technological superiority of the GCC's, war preparations or what??



They have superior Technology however their quality of Soldiers, Pilots, and Naval Operators isn't the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> They have superior Technology however their quality of Soldiers, Pilots, and Naval Operators isn't the best.



Working on it as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silko

when i imagine a Saudi and a Moroccan i get so many different thoughts in my head... their both Arab yet so different from each other.

does Morocco have an industry? how is the West sahara issue? why not take Algeria in instead of Morocco... or is it some Monarchy type of thing?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Egypt has signed a strategic partnership with Turkey now. Egypt will be getting Turkish drones as well. I believe Egypt should look into Turkeys atlay tank rather then the downgraded abrams tanks from the USA and also increased cooperation with the GCC, China and Russia will also help.


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> Egypt has signed a strategic partnership with Turkey now. Egypt will be getting Turkish drones as well. I believe Egypt should look into Turkeys atlay tank rather then the downgraded abrams tanks from the USA and also increased cooperation with the GCC, China and Russia will also help.



We signed this same partnership with Turkey last year by the way:

Turkey strikes military deal with Saudi Arabia - Hurriyet Daily News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> We signed this same partnership with Turkey last year by the way:
> 
> Turkey strikes military deal with Saudi Arabia - Hurriyet Daily News



It's best Saudi Arabia and GCC get have better cooperation with Turkey, Russia, China, Brazil basically every except the western countries.


----------



## Mosamania

silko said:


> when i imagine a Saudi and a Moroccan i get so many different thoughts in my head... their both Arab yet so different from each other.
> 
> does Morocco have an industry? how is the West sahara issue? why not take Algeria in instead of Morocco... or is it some Monarchy type of thing?



Morocco is having a double trouble kind of thing. It has low education among its people AND no natural resources to boot. What Saudi Arabia and other countries have been trying to do was to help Morocco educate its people so that it will transform itself into a knowledge based industry and then once that is achieved it will join the GCC (Morocco and Saudi ruling families are In-Laws sort to speak). recent development in the region have caused the joining plan to be (Rushed).

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> It's best Saudi Arabia and GCC get have better cooperation with Turkey, Russia, China, Brazil basically every except the western countries.



And about Russia:

The Jamestown Foundation: SAUDI-RUSSIAN MILITARY COOPERATION


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> Morocco is having a double trouble kind of thing. It has low education among its people AND no natural resources to boot. What Saudi Arabia and other countries have been trying to do was to help Morocco educate its people so that it will transform itself into a knowledge based industry and then once that is achieved it will join the GCC (Morocco and Saudi ruling families are In-Laws sort to speak). recent development in the region have caused the joining plan to be (Rushed).
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> And about Russia:
> 
> The Jamestown Foundation: SAUDI-RUSSIAN MILITARY COOPERATION



If SA wants to be seen in more positive light you will need to stop being so close the west. thats why Turkey, Russia, and China re better choices.


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> If SA wants to be seen in more positive light you will need to stop being so close the west. thats why Turkey, Russia, and China re better choices.



Why ruin relations with any?? We have good relations with all and we would like to keep it that way for as long as we can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> Why ruin relations with any?? We have good relations with all and we would like to keep it that way for as long as we can.



Your country is way to Pro USA and Pro West it's ok to have good relations with them however you have become the lapdog of america you are seen as betraying you Muslim Brothers in Iraq, Palestine etc etc.


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> Your country is way to Pro USA and Pro West it's ok to have good relations with them however you have become the lapdog of america you are seen as betraying you Muslim Brothers in Iraq, Palestine etc etc.



What is "seen" and what is real is two very different things. You can thank Iran for the "Seen" part. But if the cow went to hajj on its horns it will influentially take over GCC countries.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> What is "seen" and what is real is two very different things. You can thank Iran for the "Seen" part. But if the cow went to hajj on its horns it will influentially take over GCC countries.



Mosa you must Understand not everything Iran is behind, is Iran behind SA and USA being so close ? is Iran behind Iraq war ? is Iran behind Bush and Saudi king holding hands ?


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> Mosa you must Understand not everything Iran is behind, is Iran behind SA and USA being so close ? is Iran behind Iraq war ? is Iran behind Bush and Saudi king holding hands ?



You ARE a typical American shmock. I never said Iran is behind everything but then again you are an American shmock.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> You ARE a typical American shmock. I never said Iran is behind everything but then again you are an American shmock.



I expected better from a Saudi. you should respect your saviors.


----------



## Mosamania

NeutralCitizen said:


> I expected better from a Saudi. you should respect your saviors.



We paid you back in full. The entire cost of the war was payed back by oil the only thing we got out of it was starving and poverty.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mosamania said:


> We paid you back in full. The entire cost of the war was payed back by oil the only thing we got out of it was starving and poverty.



What about Egypt ? Hmm we also helped you and what we got was the Saudi's continuing to fund Mubarak it's a sad prospect as brothers we have to fight....


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Jordan Air Force*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## silko

Mosamania said:


> Morocco is having a double trouble kind of thing. It has low education among its people AND no natural resources to boot. What Saudi Arabia and other countries have been trying to do was to help Morocco educate its people so that it will transform itself into a knowledge based industry and then once that is achieved it will join the GCC (Morocco and Saudi ruling families are In-Laws sort to speak). recent development in the region have caused the joining plan to be (Rushed).



what about Algeria? they do seem to be better standing than Morocco. 



NeutralCitizen said:


> Egypt has signed a strategic partnership with Turkey now. Egypt will be getting Turkish drones as well. I believe Egypt should look into Turkeys atlay tank rather then the downgraded abrams tanks from the USA and also increased cooperation with the GCC, China and Russia will also help.



you shouldn't buy just for the sake of getting them. it needs to meet certain requirements... Egypt and Turkey is two different countries with different landshape. we have mountains and land while Egypt mostly is a dessert. 

Altay is made based on Turkeys requirements, but probably could meet Egyptian to.


----------



## Mosamania

silko said:


> what about Algeria? they do seem to be better standing than Morocco.



Algeria is the undisputed power of that part of Africa however due to its Pro-communist past it wasn't the best of friends of Saudi Arabia. Nowadays however there is more cooperation with Algeria however not at the level of Morocco perhaps in the future.


----------



## Lahore123

GCC Military videos and images thread


----------



## AUz

Mosamania said:


> Yeah it is a Military and Economic Union it is a union similar to the EU and NATO combined sort to speak and yeah just about 500,000 soldiers.



So Mosa if suppose Pakistan attacks say UAE P) , ALL GCC member would jump on Pakistan like hungry wolves? You said that GCC is kinda like EU and NATO. If one NATO member is attacked, ALL NATO would respond...is that same with GCC? Also, Citizens of EU countries don't require any Visa to go to other member state etc ....Is that same with GCC? I'm guessing that its not...

Secondly, are there any plans of expanding GCC? I mean getting North Africa into it? etc


----------



## yahya07

Just look at the soldiers, they're mostly Pakistani's and Africans. If wore breaks out and the going gets tough, what is stopping these people from deserting?


----------



## Mosamania

AUz said:


> So Mosa if suppose Pakistan attacks say UAE P) , ALL GCC member would jump on Pakistan like hungry wolves? You said that GCC is kinda like EU and NATO. If one NATO member is attacked, ALL NATO would respond...is that same with GCC? Also, Citizens of EU countries don't require any Visa to go to other member state etc ....Is that same with GCC? I'm guessing that its not...
> 
> Secondly, are there any plans of expanding GCC? I mean getting North Africa into it? etc



Actually yes and yes. If one country gets attacked all countries will jump to its help. And yes I can go to any GCC country with my ID only.

---------- Post added at 05:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 AM ----------




yahya07 said:


> Just look at the soldiers, they're mostly Pakistani's and Africans. If wore breaks out and the going gets tough, what is stopping these people from deserting?



LoL. You are funny.


----------



## Al Bhatti

yahya07 said:


> Just look at the soldiers, they're mostly Pakistani's and Africans. If wore breaks out and the going gets tough, what is stopping these people from deserting?



I assume that you are still seeing pictures of the army of this part of the world from the seventies or eighties.

After the Iraq-Kuwait War all the smaller GCC countries implemented nationalization programmes, there was a big emiratisation programme in the UAE army as well, and the ratio of Non-UAE nationals in the UAE army to the UAE nationals in the army was completely reversed.


----------



## Mosamania

Al Bhatti said:


> I assume that you are still seeing pictures of the army of this part of the world from the seventies or eighties.
> 
> After the Iraq-Kuwait War all the smaller GCC countries implemented nationalization programmes, there was a big emiratisation programme in the UAE army as well, and the ratio of Non-UAE nationals in the UAE army to the UAE nationals in the army was completely reversed.



It was never this case for us. We always had more nationals in the army than non-nationals but non-nationals were few and held the jobs the nationals could not because it either required language or advanced studies however this is not the case today as nationals are more than capable of holding any job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Actually all of these pictures are not of the special forces I am afraid. These guys belong to the ministry of interior counter-terrorism unit. These guys are the special forces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This their gear:


These are really awesome they are well equipped and by looking how are they standing it seems they are very much ready to face any trouble and Saudi Arabia and all other Arab Countries need to develop and train their Armed Forces but still they have improved a lot compared to 1967


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


> It was never this case for us. We always had more nationals in the army than non-nationals but non-nationals were few and held the jobs the nationals could not because it either required language or advanced studies however this is not the case today as nationals are more than capable of holding any job.



Yes agree with you, due to the population that KSA had they did not had to rely on the Non-KSA national that time in contrast to the smaller GCC countries having small population.

But now the GCC army has changed compared to the 70s and 80s and as you said they are now capable of holding any job no matter how advanced the job may be.

GCC countries worked hard to develop the most important resource a country has and all the countries of the world has it, i.e. the national (citizen) of the country and all those efforts are bearing fruits now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Okay let me give it to you in a nut shell:
> 
> 1-Air-Force: Our airforce is by far the best one of all the other branches of the military they have experience superior training and the biggest budget of the rest of the branches and not without reason. in any fight in KSA due to how the big the country in and how the cities are so far spread apart all fighting in such an area is settled in the air. That is why Saddam's tactics in the Iraq-Iran war did not work in Arabia but worked in Iran-Iraq border.
> 
> 2-The Army: The army has been for a long time where people who can not get a job anywhere due to bad marks in school or trouble makers, The army simply absorbed all these types of people so naturally it is not going to have the brightest people around however lately a paradigm shift happened in the Army that surprised everyone, their standards got extremely high since 2008. Also not to forget the army has an extremely powerful branch which is the Saeqah (Lightning troops) These guys are the better trained better equipped of all the rest of the army and they consist of about one third of the total army numbers.
> 
> 3-The Navy: The navy only started to get attention lately since the beginning of about the year 2000 and it is the branch that will receive the most attention as KSA prepares to expand its power projection capability. The navy always had high standards of enlisting its officers are multi-lingual individuals and are extremely highly trained. Soon as the Navy plans to bring destroyers and build its own frigates the navy will change 180 degrees what it lacks is submarines something they have been training individuals on since 1990s but we are yet to see any. Also the Navy has the (Human Frogs) brigade a special forces that most Saudis see as legendary and not without reason since each (Human frog) goes on a world training tour from China to Russia to Indonesia to France and so on.
> 
> 4-Air-Defense: The US refusal to train Saudi Individuals on Air-Defense promoted King Andullah to build the King Abdullah college of Air-Defense where the trainers where Russian and Chinese individuals and the recent plans to purchase the S-400 system promoted the Americans to finally give in and realize where they stand and who do they stand in front we are yet to see what will KSA go for as it has the option to either upgrade existing Patriot system to the Block 3 standard or keep the existing one and incorporate it with the the Russian S-400 (While we are pushing hard for the S-400 the Russians only want to sell the S-300 complicating the plan we had for such a long time)
> 
> 5-Saudi Arabian National Guard (SANG): The SANG has always been the force responsible to keep the Al-Sauds in power and was a counter weight to the Army and thus controlled by the other branch of the Family. However recently the SANG had a job change from being mainly a defensive force it is looking to incorporate Tanks, Ships and fighter jets and equip it with Eastern Equipment and put it in charge of Complete defense leaving the Army free for the future for power projection the recent all Russian deal is aimed at the SANG and rumor has it the SANG is looking into acquiring some Su-35 or Su-37s in the future but time will till.


Than Saudi Army should make sure all of its troops are *Saeqah (Lightning troops)* even if they are above 200000 and they should take help of Pakistan SSG or Turkish Commandos and should train them in all kind of terrain and all kind of temperatures and also teach them to handle new technology and as far as Navy in concerned they should get 8 submarines as soon as possible and also train their Navy for war and lastly Air Force they should increase their fighting fleet as well as train their pilots well also should take help from PAF and train their pilots in Dog Fighting


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Than Saudi Army should make sure all of its troops are *Saeqah (Lightning troops)* even if they are above 200000 and they should take help of Pakistan SSG or Turkish Commandos and should train them in all kind of terrain and all kind of temperatures and also teach them to handle new technology and as far as Navy in concerned they should get 8 submarines as soon as possible and also train their Navy for war and lastly Air Force they should increase their fighting fleet as well as train their pilots well also should take help from PAF and train their pilots in Dog Fighting



Our air force held 6 joint excersises this year alone they are already improving very rapidly to handle all threats. They trained with PAF TuAF and EAF this year as well as UAEAF and KAF and a mass GCC joint excursuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mosamania said:


> Our air force held 6 joint excersises this year alone they are already improving very rapidly to handle all threats. They trained with PAF TuAF and EAF this year as well as UAEAF and KAF and a mass GCC joint excursuses.



KAF,Kuwait?


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> KAF,Kuwait?



Yes but I don't think that this is their initials.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mosamania said:


> Yes but I don't think that this is their initials.



It Must be KuAF
Just like Turkey is TuAF


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> It Must be KuAF
> Just like Turkey is TuAF



Nope actually I just checked they call their air force KAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Our air force held 6 joint excersises this year alone they are already improving very rapidly to handle all threats. They trained with PAF TuAF and EAF this year as well as UAEAF and KAF and a mass GCC joint excursuses.


What Kind of training is your Army getting ? and Jordan needs to improve its Air Force they should have at least 200 Fighter planes of the level of F-16 E Model and Saudi Arabia should improve its Army What about Navy of UAE they announced that they are inducting some 7 small size and 1 or 2 large size corvettes what happened to that project have they completed the induction ?


----------



## yahya07

lol these photos make these Gulf commandos look really tough!


one squeak and they will all run like mice.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

yahya07 said:


> lol these photos make these Gulf commandos look really tough!
> 
> 
> one squeak and they will all run like mice.



You dont seem to no any thing
just another anti Arab type basher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

yahya07 said:


> lol these photos make these Gulf commandos look really tough!
> 
> 
> one squeak and they will all run like mice.


 
The three thousand dead Houthis and the five thousand in prison thought the same thing I bet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mosamania

Tornado getting a a full rehaul at Al-Salam Aircraft Industries (Notice they are ALL Saudis)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

---------- Post added at 04:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania

Anatolian Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

First place in Arab scouts contest:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Training with Spitznaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Astros MLRS video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

.jpg[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Having fun with our Pakistani brothers:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Pictures of Saudi Navy:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Mosamania said:


>



&#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1607;


----------



## Mosamania

Al Bhatti said:


> &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1607;



hhhhhhh yeah.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


>


Saudi Arabia should retrain all its troops to the level of the Group Saedqa


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Training with Spitznaz


In Second Picture are the Saudi Troops if yes than to which unit they belong and anything special about them


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> In Second Picture are the Saudi Troops if yes than to which unit they belong and anything special about them



Saeqah apparently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Saeqah apparently.


Saudi should retrain all of its Army To Saeqah level as soon as possible


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Saudi should retrain all of its Army To Saeqah level as soon as possible



Saeqah has a different role than the army. The most closest equivalent that comes to mind to me at the moment is the German Waffen SS. Each had a different role.


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> Saeqah has a different role than the army. The most closest equivalent that comes to mind to me at the moment is the German Waffen SS. Each had a different role.


But your Army needs to re train it self because the performance in Yemen was not that good so they need to improve their training is something being done to do that


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> But your Army needs to re train it self because the performance in Yemen was not that good so they need to improve their training is something being done to do that



A specialized mountain warfare school was opened just for this case and also all equipments we lacked were either procured or developed if anything happens again you should see a drastic change in performance. Oh and all branches of the army did wonderfully only at the beginning were the most losses when the soldiers were sent to clear out villages that were over run with Houthis and it was a rushed counter attack and no plan to counter such a thing was written. That is why I say if they do it again (Houthis are trying to gain access to coast so they will be able to replenish their supplies from Iran for round two) they will be kicked back to kingdom come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mosa some Really Really Really great pics
some I have been seeing for the first time
At least all Arab haters will know that Saudi Armed Forces aint no joke
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> Mosa some Really Really Really great pics
> some I have been seeing for the first time
> At least all Arab haters will know that Saudi Armed Forces aint no joke
> Thanks for sharing



If you have pictures of Jordanian and UAE navies and armies put them here too this is not a Saudi thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> If you have pictures of Jordanian and UAE navies and armies put them here too this is not a Saudi thread.


UAE was getting some big and medium size corvettes have they got it yet or they are being build yet


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> UAE was getting some big and medium size corvettes have they got it yet or they are being build yet



They are building seven indigenous corvettes called the Byanonah class they got its tech from the French so the first one was built there the rest will be built in Abu-Dhabi here is some of its pics:






















Again this is to be built in the UAE the first one was built in France to teach Emaraties on how to build it from scratch and the rest they are building on their own. Right now they have completed three.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> They are building seven indigenous corvettes called the Byanonah class they got its tech from the French so the first one was built there the rest will be built in Abu-Dhabi here is some of its pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again this is to be built in the UAE the first one was built in France to teach Emaraties on how to build it from scratch and the rest they are building on their own. Right now they have completed three.


What weapons and Missiles will they have on these corvettes ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> What weapons and Missiles will they have on these corvettes ?



"The corvette's main gun is the Oto Melara 76/62mm Super Rapide - capable of firing 6kg shells at 120 rounds a minute.The corvette's anti-ship missile system comprises eight MBDA MM40 block 3 Exocet missiles.The corvette is fitted with four Raytheon MK56 eight-cell vertical launchers for the ESSM. ESSM gives surface-to-air capability to protect against fixed-wing and rotary-wing platforms.Mine laying, detenction avoidance and disposal,The corvette design includes capacity for the future installation of mine warfare systems. The corvette is capable of deploying a full range of mine-laying, mine detection, avoidance and disposal systems to suit the operational requirements of the United Arab Emirate's Navy.The Baynunah corvette has a stern helicopter deck with a single landing spot for a medium-sized helicopter such as the AS 565. The United Arab Emirates operate seven Eurocopter AS 565 Panther anti-surface helicopters. The corvette has a fully equipped hangar.The electronic warfare suite includes an NLWS310 laser warning system from Saab Avitronics of South Africa, an Elettronica SLR-736E radar electronic support measures system (ESM) and a Thales Altesse communications ESM.Four diesel engines type 12V595 TE90 from MTU are each rated at 4.2MW. The corvettes have water jet propulsers giving high manoeuvrability. The cruise and maximum speeds are 15kt and over 32kt. The range is over 2,400nm. The corvette carries water, stores and fuel for an endurance of 14 days.
The main roles of the Baynunah corvettes will be patrol and surveillance, minelaying and other anti-surface warfare operations.
The corvettes are based on CMN's BR70 70m design with a stealthy superstructure, a helicopter landing deck and a hangar.
The program includes a technology transfer arrangement between Constructions Mecaniques de Normandie (CMN) and Abu Dhabi Shipbuilding (ADSB), with ADSB as prime contractor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silko

Jordan has a navy? i thought they where landlocked!


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Mosa these are also some projects of the UAE Navy
please shed some light on it


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Jordanian Navy*









(the small patrol boat)


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Bahrain Navy*


----------



## Mosamania

GHOST RIDER said:


> Mosa these are also some projects of the UAE Navy
> please shed some light on it



The first one is the Baynonah corvette which they already building/built the other two I see for the first time so i can't help you there sorry.


----------



## Al Bhatti

UAE Navy boats manufactured locally

Corvettes






The Baynunah Corvettes are a unique class of warship with multi-mission capabilities, including coastal patrol and surveillance, mine detection and avoidance, helicopter operations, as well as anti-air and anti-surface capabilities. In performing these missions, Baynunah will utilize the very latest in weapons and sensor technology

*Operational requirements.*

The ship is designed to provide the Navies with a multi-role surface vessel capable of sustained operations throughout the GCC region. The vessels are designed to conduct peacetime patrols in their territorial waters and exclusive economic zones, together with surveillance, maritime interdiction, support to other forces, and the protection of coastline and ports.



*Construction:*

Steel constructed hull and deck, with superstructure fabricated from aluminium. Superstructure arrangement designed to minimise radar cross-section.



*General description of Combat System:*

The combat system is centred around a modern command and control system. The IPN-S will provide primary control of the major weapons systems while providing the ship's crew with a complete tactical picture combining information from ship's sensors, external communications, airborne sensors, and intelligence reports.

Primary ship sensors will include a three dimensional air search and a navigation radar with LPI capability. An EOMS infrared search and track weapons director will also be fitted. A Interrogation Friend or Foe (IFF) function for both radar sets will be provided.

The electronic warfare suite will include laser electronics countermeasures systems, a radar electronic support measures system (ESM) and a electronic support measures and communications intelligence system will also be a part of the electronics warfare suite.

The primary anti ship weapons will be 2 x Missiles. The vessel's firepower is complimented with a single 76 mm main gun and two 27 mm side guns.

The primary air defence system is centred on a vertical missile launcher system. This system will be controlled by the IPN-S combat control system a fire control system. Missile fire control will be supplemented by a continuous wave illuminator. The air defence missile system is augmented by a second set of surface to air missiles. These "fire and forget" missiles will be mounted on the weather fairing of the 27mm side guns.

All navigation system data will be collected and displayed through an Integrated Bridge system incorporating a laser gyro system for ship's reference and navigation. The integrated bridge system will include displays from the Navigation / LPI radar.

A complex network of integrated communications is provided and will include secure voice and data communications. This system will coordinate and provide communications and data sharing between the Baynunah vessels, other cooperating fleet vessels, land based command and control centres, and maritime patrol aircraft.

The vessel will also be fitted with a CHAFF launcher decoy system and RAM system.

---------------------------------------------

Fast patrol boats






Fast patrol boats from 10m to 70m for specific missions and also as multi role vessels. Vessels can be built in steel, aluminium alloy and the latest Composite materials - and with speeds capable of in excess of 60 knots, these vessels cater for all naval / military missions. Weapons fit are determined by the end user / operator, and vessels built at Abu Dhabi Ship Building have been fitted with remote controlled guns, surface to surface missiles, surface to air missiles mortars, and an array of sensors and communication suites

---------------------------------------------

Landing Craft






Similar vessels are in service with the UAE Navy associated Military operators and Royal Navy of Oman. They are built to the high naval standards associated with all production at ADSB and have proven in service operational sea time. The heavy duty steel construction and cargo deck layout makes them ideally suited to the deployment of Vehicles, Troops, Equipment, Fuel and Water. The Bow Ramp is designed for use during amphibious operations allowing the fast discharge of vehicles and men onto a beach area. Full air conditioned accommodation is provided for the compliment of 19 officers and crew. The vessel has a Dead Weight capacity of up to 700 Tonnes, a speed of approximately 10.5 knots (at 500 Tonnes DWT), a Cargo Deck area of 400 square metres and a side loading facility allowing easy access for equipment to be loaded from an alongside jetty.

---------------------------------------------

Assault Boats






High Speed (50 Knots), 9.5M Aluminium Assault Boats provide effective interception and policing for coastline duty.

These boats feature a heavy duty, high-impact,all-weather, polymer-covered solid foam collar in case boarding is necessary, state-of-the-art Navigation/Communication equipment and two gun mounts for 360 degree coverage.Constructed from Aluminuim, these boats have a top speed of 50 knots from two 250HP Outboard Mercury engines.

---------------------------------------------

Fast Supply Vessel






Construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems. These vessels are primarily designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats as well as patrol tasks, coast guard, law enforcement, electronic search missions, fishery and EEZ protection. Our range includes Corvette Class Vessels, Missile Strike Craft and Fast Patrol Boats, Landing Craft & Logistic Support Ships as well as a variety of high speed Troop Carriers, Interceptors and Assault Boats. Construction materials used in the build of the above vessels includes Steel, Marine Grade Aluminium Alloy and Composites.

---------------------------------------------

Fast Troop carrier






Specially designed to be highly maneuverable at all speeds and capable for very shallow waters operations. The main mission of the Fast Troop Carrier is to deploy troops directly onto a beachhead via a hydraulically operated bow ramp.

The vessel is designed according to the specification below and based on the Swedish Navy's and UAE Navy's "Fast Troop Carrier" design with amendments required to meet the Medium Range Patrol Boat operational requirement.

The vessels will be generally constructed in accordance with DNV rules for high speed craft where applicable. The Hull, Deck and Superstructure including Bulkheads and Frames are in accordance with Det Norske Veritas rules for the classification of High Speed and Light Craft, issued 2002. The original vessel design and construction was also in accordance with the Swedish Naval regulations RMS (Regulation Marine Ship). In addition, the major equipment specified herein, where available, is type approved by DNV or similar class society. The vessel is powered by twin MTU diesel engines coupled to Rolls Royce FF550 waterjets to give a vessel top speed in excess of 35 knots.

Apart from it's mission as a fast troop carrier - the vessel is also to be in service as a missile boat, gun boat and mortar boat.

---------------------------------------------

Interceptors






Construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems. These vessels are primarily designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats as well as patrol tasks, coast guard, law enforcement, electronic search missions, fishery and EEZ protection. Our range includes Corvette Class Vessels, Missile Strike Craft and Fast Patrol Boats, Landing Craft & Logistic Support Ships as well as a variety of high speed Troop Carriers, Interceptors and Assault Boats. Construction materials used in the build of the above vessels includes Steel, Marine Grade Aluminium Alloy and Composites.


----------



## Zarvan

silko said:


> Jordan has a navy? i thought they where landlocked!


Jordan have only 26 KM sea line and they have a very small navy

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




Al Bhatti said:


> UAE Navy boats manufactured locally
> 
> Corvettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Baynunah Corvettes are a unique class of warship with multi-mission capabilities, including coastal patrol and surveillance, mine detection and avoidance, helicopter operations, as well as anti-air and anti-surface capabilities. In performing these missions, Baynunah will utilize the very latest in weapons and sensor technology
> 
> *Operational requirements.*
> 
> The ship is designed to provide the Navies with a multi-role surface vessel capable of sustained operations throughout the GCC region. The vessels are designed to conduct peacetime patrols in their territorial waters and exclusive economic zones, together with surveillance, maritime interdiction, support to other forces, and the protection of coastline and ports.
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction:*
> 
> Steel constructed hull and deck, with superstructure fabricated from aluminium. Superstructure arrangement designed to minimise radar cross-section.
> 
> 
> 
> *General description of Combat System:*
> 
> The combat system is centred around a modern command and control system. The IPN-S will provide primary control of the major weapons systems while providing the ship's crew with a complete tactical picture combining information from ship's sensors, external communications, airborne sensors, and intelligence reports.
> 
> Primary ship sensors will include a three dimensional air search and a navigation radar with LPI capability. An EOMS infrared search and track weapons director will also be fitted. A Interrogation Friend or Foe (IFF) function for both radar sets will be provided.
> 
> The electronic warfare suite will include laser electronics countermeasures systems, a radar electronic support measures system (ESM) and a electronic support measures and communications intelligence system will also be a part of the electronics warfare suite.
> 
> The primary anti ship weapons will be 2 x Missiles. The vessel's firepower is complimented with a single 76 mm main gun and two 27 mm side guns.
> 
> The primary air defence system is centred on a vertical missile launcher system. This system will be controlled by the IPN-S combat control system a fire control system. Missile fire control will be supplemented by a continuous wave illuminator. The air defence missile system is augmented by a second set of surface to air missiles. These "fire and forget" missiles will be mounted on the weather fairing of the 27mm side guns.
> 
> All navigation system data will be collected and displayed through an Integrated Bridge system incorporating a laser gyro system for ship's reference and navigation. The integrated bridge system will include displays from the Navigation / LPI radar.
> 
> A complex network of integrated communications is provided and will include secure voice and data communications. This system will coordinate and provide communications and data sharing between the Baynunah vessels, other cooperating fleet vessels, land based command and control centres, and maritime patrol aircraft.
> 
> The vessel will also be fitted with a CHAFF launcher decoy system and RAM system.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Fast patrol boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fast patrol boats from 10m to 70m for specific missions and also as multi role vessels. Vessels can be built in steel, aluminium alloy and the latest Composite materials - and with speeds capable of in excess of 60 knots, these vessels cater for all naval / military missions. Weapons fit are determined by the end user / operator, and vessels built at Abu Dhabi Ship Building have been fitted with remote controlled guns, surface to surface missiles, surface to air missiles mortars, and an array of sensors and communication suites
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Landing Craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar vessels are in service with the UAE Navy associated Military operators and Royal Navy of Oman. They are built to the high naval standards associated with all production at ADSB and have proven in service operational sea time. The heavy duty steel construction and cargo deck layout makes them ideally suited to the deployment of Vehicles, Troops, Equipment, Fuel and Water. The Bow Ramp is designed for use during amphibious operations allowing the fast discharge of vehicles and men onto a beach area. Full air conditioned accommodation is provided for the compliment of 19 officers and crew. The vessel has a Dead Weight capacity of up to 700 Tonnes, a speed of approximately 10.5 knots (at 500 Tonnes DWT), a Cargo Deck area of 400 square metres and a side loading facility allowing easy access for equipment to be loaded from an alongside jetty.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Assault Boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Speed (50 Knots), 9.5M Aluminium Assault Boats provide effective interception and policing for coastline duty.
> 
> These boats feature a heavy duty, high-impact,all-weather, polymer-covered solid foam collar in case boarding is necessary, state-of-the-art Navigation/Communication equipment and two gun mounts for 360 degree coverage.Constructed from Aluminuim, these boats have a top speed of 50 knots from two 250HP Outboard Mercury engines.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Fast Supply Vessel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems. These vessels are primarily designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats as well as patrol tasks, coast guard, law enforcement, electronic search missions, fishery and EEZ protection. Our range includes Corvette Class Vessels, Missile Strike Craft and Fast Patrol Boats, Landing Craft & Logistic Support Ships as well as a variety of high speed Troop Carriers, Interceptors and Assault Boats. Construction materials used in the build of the above vessels includes Steel, Marine Grade Aluminium Alloy and Composites.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Fast Troop carrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specially designed to be highly maneuverable at all speeds and capable for very shallow waters operations. The main mission of the Fast Troop Carrier is to deploy troops directly onto a beachhead via a hydraulically operated bow ramp.
> 
> The vessel is designed according to the specification below and based on the Swedish Navy's and UAE Navy's "Fast Troop Carrier" design with amendments required to meet the Medium Range Patrol Boat operational requirement.
> 
> The vessels will be generally constructed in accordance with DNV rules for high speed craft where applicable. The Hull, Deck and Superstructure including Bulkheads and Frames are in accordance with Det Norske Veritas rules for the classification of High Speed and Light Craft, issued 2002. The original vessel design and construction was also in accordance with the Swedish Naval regulations RMS (Regulation Marine Ship). In addition, the major equipment specified herein, where available, is type approved by DNV or similar class society. The vessel is powered by twin MTU diesel engines coupled to Rolls Royce FF550 waterjets to give a vessel top speed in excess of 35 knots.
> 
> Apart from it's mission as a fast troop carrier - the vessel is also to be in service as a missile boat, gun boat and mortar boat.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Interceptors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction of highly complex naval ships including the integration of weapon combat systems. These vessels are primarily designed for littoral warfare defence operations against air and surface threats as well as patrol tasks, coast guard, law enforcement, electronic search missions, fishery and EEZ protection. Our range includes Corvette Class Vessels, Missile Strike Craft and Fast Patrol Boats, Landing Craft & Logistic Support Ships as well as a variety of high speed Troop Carriers, Interceptors and Assault Boats. Construction materials used in the build of the above vessels includes Steel, Marine Grade Aluminium Alloy and Composites.



UAE also ordered a bigger Corvette than these 7 Corvettes which they are building what happened to that project ?


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> Jordan have only 26 KM sea line and they have a very small navy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------
> 
> 
> UAE also ordered a bigger Corvette than these 7 Corvettes which they are building what happened to that project ?



Read what we typed earlier. They are building them and have so far finished 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Jordans main and only Naval base is Aqaba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

UAE Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Training with PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Mosamania




----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

US or west , won't arm Arabs against Israel so these weapons are going to be used against Iran alone .
Iran and UAE or Saudi Arab war is also hot topic in western think tanks to sell arms and get results without using western armies or Israel to contain Iran.


----------



## RedBeard

Nice pictures.

BTW the Pars 8x8 IFV looks good, should mount some big weapons on it.


----------



## Mosamania

RedBeard said:


> Nice pictures.
> 
> BTW the Pars 8x8 IFV looks good, should mount some big weapons on it.



Yeah it is a local production under license from Turkey to get the Know-how and the tech to make ones like these.


----------



## RedBeard

Mosamania said:


> Yeah it is a local production under license from Turkey to get the Know-how and the tech to make ones like these.



These belong to UAE army right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

RedBeard said:


> These belong to UAE army right?



Yes. These belong to the UAE army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Royal Jordanian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jordan should replace its Mig and most importantly F-5 Planes and they are to old and also not enough for modern time needs they should get them replaced by some 4.5 Generation plane as soon as possible and they should have 150 Fighter Planes at least and also 2 or 3 Awacs System


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Zarvan said:


> Royal Jordanian Air Force - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jordan should replace its Mig and most importantly F-5 Planes and they are to old and also not enough for modern time needs they should get them replaced by some 4.5 Generation plane as soon as possible and they should have 150 Fighter Planes at least and also 2 or 3 Awacs System



Jordan has MiG?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Jordan Air Force*


----------



## Zarvan

GHOST RIDER said:


> Jordan has MiG?


I mean Mirage F-1 the French Fighter Plane they need to replace these and F-5 Planes as soon as possible


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Royal Bahrain Air Force
*


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*More Kuwait Air Force*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Kuwaiti Army:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^Last pic is the PLZ-45. My country uses a bunch of those


----------



## silko

why does it say "free Kuwait" in some of the planes?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

silko said:


> why does it say "free Kuwait" in some of the planes?



Because those pics are from 1991 Gulf War
and when Iraq Invaded Kuwait
Kuwaiti planes flew to Saudi Arabia
and from Saudi Arabia they used to launch attacks on Iraqis
and it was written on there Intakes "Free Kuwait"


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Kuwait Army,Air Force*
_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics
_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

^^_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER

_Note:Thanks to Mosamania for providing these pics_


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## silko

why isnt mosamania posting those pictures himself?

and why is those soldiers holding flags of different countries?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

silko said:


> why isnt mosamania posting those pictures himself?
> 
> and why is those soldiers holding flags of different countries?












Because he was done for the day
I asked him for some military pictures and he give me the link
and now I am posting them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti




----------



## Al Bhatti




----------



## Harry The American

Impressive the GCC seems to have more then enough to destroy Iran's 70's airforce however I would worry about the SAM's.


----------



## Tshering22

Awesome pics, folks. GCC is a pretty strong military alliance and I must say that any invading force would have to think 10 times before invading GCC.


----------



## Mosamania

Zarvan said:


> These are really awesome they are well equipped and by looking how are they standing it seems they are very much ready to face any trouble and Saudi Arabia and all other Arab Countries need to develop and train their Armed Forces but still they have improved a lot compared to 1967



These guys became terrorists biggest nightmare. I mean they are so good now that they do operations in other countries as well. For instance the German captives in Yemen were freed by them. Also they were sent to other places inamnsure in time more info will be released and I will post them. These guys cleaned all the terrorists out of Saudi Arabia in the 2003-2006 terrorists attacks to the point they had to fled all the way to southern Yemen. Do not underestimate Saudi special forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Mosamania said:


> These guys became terrorists biggest nightmare. I mean they are so good now that they do operations in other countries as well. For instance the German captives in Yemen were freed by them. Also they were sent to other places inamnsure in time more info will be released and I will post them. These guys cleaned all the terrorists out of Saudi Arabia in the 2003-2006 terrorists attacks to the point they had to fled all the way to southern Yemen. Do not underestimate Saudi special forces.


Saudi Armed Forces have improved a lot but they should now put more focus on training its Armed Forces increasing its Numbers and expand systems I mean should go for Ballistic Missiles and Submarines and 5th Generation Fighter Planes and should have Ground Forces around 300000 and 90000 Air Force and Navy Combined also if they equip their NSG on Armed Forces bases that will be great because the region is to volatile and Saudi Arabia have huge oil sources


----------



## Al Bhatti

Please move this thread to Arab sub-forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

UAE women in Military






Females are granted the same training and responsibilities as their male counterparts.








Lt Col Afra Saeed Al Falasi, Commander of Khawla Bint Al Azwar Military School.








The most significant accomplishment towards gender equality in the UAE, and even the region, is most visible through women&#8217;s participation in the military

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti




----------



## Al Bhatti

35th Anniversary of U.A.E Armed Forces - Part 1

Nation Shield Journal

35th Anniversary of U.A.E Armed Forces - Part 2

Nation Shield Journal

Unification of U.A.E Armed Forces

Nation Shield Journal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MuslimConscript

Oman use INSAS?
INSAS is Semi-Auto or Selective Fire?

Mosamania, can you display Military Camouflage Pattern of each GCC Member?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

